

Simple Bitcoin Scenario - Nathanael
http://readmeonce.com/post/68689100246/simple-bitcoin-scenario

======
clarkm
> I’ll go a step further and say the price volatility of Bitcoins, and
> especially the upswings seem necessary to garner widespread attention and
> increase the user base. Users “cashing out” after a hoarding period might
> turn out to be the strongest kickstart to the Bitcoin economy.

Yes, but the user base cannot keep increasing forever. Thus, the fears of a
decline in value as users cash out.

~~~
Nathanael
Wouldn't a plateau then make more sense than a crash?

